Ask HN: What methods or tools you use to monitor employees performance? - nickxar
======
mister_hn
The best method to verify employees performance is actually finding out what
they have done on a 1-to-1 meeting every 1/3/6 months.

Do not attempt to use tools to track/spy/whatever, because:

1\. it is illegal 2\. can mine employee's self-esteem 3\. makes you even more
paranoid

